# Comparison between the sdx15 sealed or the css trio 12?



## tys (May 18, 2008)

I was speaking to The gentleman at CSS and he said to post this up here. I was wondering how the sdx15 in a sealed 3.5 cu. ft enclosure compares to the trio 12 kit for HT only. I have a larger room with vaulted ceiling. The trio is powered with the modified bash 500 and the sdx15 would be powerd by a 1000 watt amp. 

Thank you


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Well the 15" will have more extension and 3 db more of headroom.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The sealed SDX15 would be the better choice. The low end extension will depend on what 1000 watt amp you are referring to.


----------

